

Vote for 1-Shopping Cart to allow Stripe - jkuria
http://ideas.1shoppingcart.com/forums/20399-big-ideas/suggestions/3188926-provide-stripe-please-allow-integration-with-stri

======
jkuria
Context: 1-Shopping does a fantastic job of providing one-click upsell
functionality and ability to manage affiliates but currently does not offer
Stripe integration so we are stuck with sucky merchant account vendors and
payment gateways

